# Download des Tages



## kmf (8. Mai 2008)

Die Konkurrenz bietet über Giveaway of the day jeden Tag ein kostenloses Tool, welches aber am Bereitstellungstag auch installiert werden muss. Manchmal ist da ja was ganz passables dabei und wie gesagt - alles für lau! Ich finde das eine ausgezeichnete Idee und frage ob unser Verlag sowas auch bieten kann?


----------



## Falk (9. Mai 2008)

Die Seite funktioniert bei mir nicht.


----------



## der_schnitter (9. Mai 2008)

Bei mir auch nicht.Aber die Idee ist gut und ich hätte bereits einige Software,die mir einfallen würde.Also wenn das was wird,könnten wir ja Ideen sammeln.Bzw weiß ich nicht,ob es sinnvoll ist,jeden Tag irgendwelche Software anzubieten,nur damit was angeboten ist 
Lieber einmal pro Woche,aber dann was gutes/nützliches.
Was sagen denn die Betreiber dieses Forums dazu?


----------



## Genius637 (9. Mai 2008)

ne funzt net^^


----------



## kmf (9. Mai 2008)

Seltsam, bei mir geht die einwandfrei auf. 

Stell mal 2 weitere Links rein und einen für Webmasters.

Giveaway of the Day in German. ImageBadger Deluxe - Convert images to various formats from the Windows shell.

Giveaway of the Day in German. Today: ImageBadger Deluxe - ImageBadger ist ein Bilderbearbeitungsprogramm der Extraklasse, das mehr als 140 Formate wie z.B. JPEG, BMP, PNG, GIF, ICON und PSD ...

Giveaway Feed Service Beta

Giveaway of the Day - free licensed software daily - Partner program


----------



## der_schnitter (9. Mai 2008)

Jetzt geht der Link oben bei mir...


----------



## Dr-Datenschutz (10. Mai 2008)

Also bei mir funktioniert sie...
muss schon sagen super Idee


----------



## kmf (30. Mai 2008)

Heute gibt es dort einen geilen DVD-Ripper. Die angegebene Serial funktioniert sogar mit der 5er Ultimate-Version. Man kann/sollte sie auf eigenen Namen registrieren. 

@Mods: Falls hier nicht erwünscht, schiebt mein Posting einfach in den Trash. Ich weiß dann zukünftig Bescheid. Ich mein aber, wenn die so blöd sind und eine Serial für eine abgespeckte Version rausrücken, die auch mit der ihrer teuersten Version funktioniert ... - wen juckt's? 

Happy ripping ...


----------



## jetztaber (30. Mai 2008)

kmf schrieb:


> Heute gibt es dort einen geilen DVD-Ripper. Die angegebene Serial funktioniert sogar mit der 5er Ultimate-Version. Man kann/sollte sie auf eigenen Namen registrieren.
> 
> @Mods: Falls hier nicht erwünscht, schiebt mein Posting einfach in den Trash. Ich weiß dann zukünftig Bescheid. Ich mein aber, wenn die so blöd sind und eine Serial für eine abgespeckte Version rausrücken, die auch mit der ihrer teuersten Version funktioniert ... - wen juckt's?
> 
> Happy ripping ...



Die Serial habe ich sicherheitshalber entfernt. Ich kann nicht beurteilen ob es für alle Downloads die gleiche ist, oder ob wir morgen damit Probleme haben werden. Aber ansonsten ist es aus meiner Sicht ok. Der angebotene Download ist eh die Ultimate Version.


----------



## kmf (30. Mai 2008)

jetztaber schrieb:


> Die Serial habe ich sicherheitshalber entfernt. Ich kann nicht beurteilen ob es für alle Downloads die gleiche ist, oder ob wir morgen damit Probleme haben werden. Aber ansonsten ist es aus meiner Sicht ok. Der angebotene Download ist eh die Ultimate Version.


Jo ne - ultimate ist klar, hab mich etwas falsch ausgedrückt - die zum Download angebotene Version kann nur auf "Giveawayoftheday" registriert werden. Die normale Ultimate mit gleicher Serial aber auf eigenen Namen, falls das jemandem was bedeutet.

Warum meinst du hab ich die Serial reingestellt? 

Wollt dir nur zu etwas Beschäftigung verhelfen. 





Neee... nur Spaß - ehrlich.


----------



## jetztaber (30. Mai 2008)

kmf schrieb:


> Wollt dir nur zu etwas Beschäftigung verhelfen.
> Neee... nur Spaß - ehrlich.



Hehe, ich weiß! 

Hier kreuz und quer lesen verhilft einem sowieso zu großer innerer Ruhe und Entspannung


----------

